# Stacey's Race- Charity Race, OVRCCC @ Parkersburg, WV



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Flyer attached, gives the basics in what is going down. A BUNCH of guys from Pittsburgh and WV are going to be there, along with a crew from the NC area, with such names as John Tag, Brandon Melton, Danny Hartman and other eXpress guys coming together to make this a success. Of course, all the club guys will be there as well to partake in the fun. This is a charity race so the proceeds will be going to Stacey's Hope....info @ www.staceyshope.com.

Track: OVRCCC @ Parkersburg, WV is an outdoor asphalt track. The club racers usually run foam on the asphalt in stock and 19 turn touring, but for this race there should be a bunch of rubber tire guys as well for the aforementioned classes. Refer to the flyer for a complete listing of classes (including the NITRO classes).

When: April 29th refer to the flyer for specific times.

What YOU need to bring: EZ-Ups are preffered unless you like baking in the sun, an extension cord, a table and chair.

Hotels: There are three hotels within 10 miles of the track, and resturants a bit further than that.

Questions: Direct to DC Smith- [email protected] or check out the website www.ovrccc.com and check out the scuttlebutt in the forums about the race.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Post here or send in what classes you think you're going to run if you can make this race to me. Post here or via email- [email protected]. 

Tentative Entry List (remember 6 makes a class)-As of 10:30 AM 4/14

Stock Touring Rubber:
Zane Lacko
DC Smith
John Piant
John Tag
Brandon Melton
Anthony Saunders
Keith Allen
Mike McBride
Eric Orton
Dan Yourga
Dan Hartman
Rick Denton
Jason "Cozzies" Osbourn
Mo Denton
Clark Smith

Stock Touring Foam:
D. Chronister
Jason "Cozzies" Osbourn
Rick Denton
Tim Stollings
Jesse Williamson

19 turn class(es)?
DC Smith
Dan Hartman

Mod class?
Jesse Williamson

Nitro Touring:
Keith Allen
Bill Connard
Mo Denton
Jesse Williamson
Clark Smith
Speedy Bill Locke

Stock Monster Truck:
Speedy Bill Locke

Mod Monster Truck:
Speedy Bill Locke

Stadium Truck (Elec/Nitro):

1/18th Truck:

Super Nitros:


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Great job to Ozzie for arranging the concession stand and the play stuff for the kids....thanks...

Jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Ozzie you have to not only have Zane keep DC off the playground.....most likely will have to keep Dan Yourga and McBride off it as well......LOL


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Eric Orton can't play on it either, he missed school awhile ago so no recess!


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

ok no playing on the swings for Eric either unless he is fully attired in the proper safety helmet and pads including the pink BQ......lol


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Swings?? How about monkey bars? - WAIT a minute...........aren't we there to R-A-C-E????? How about electric availability, chairs, tables, shelters, etc.??? Thanks! John


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

RacewayJohn said:


> Swings?? How about monkey bars? - WAIT a minute...........aren't we there to R-A-C-E????? How about electric availability, chairs, tables, shelters, etc.??? Thanks! John


yup according to DC and Zane bring tables and chairs and shelters.....electricity is there and they are working out the way to keep everyone with power...Yourga has a generator and so does Zane so that should help.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

True. Tables, chairs, extension cords, EZ-Up type thing, racing equipment and money for concessions. John, are you going to R-A-C-E? You should.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Lets hear it guys.......WE want to see John R-A-C-E!!!!!


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey guys i spoke to John Peoples and he said he will RACE.........YEAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Tentative Entry List (remember 6 makes a class)-Sunday Edition

Stock Touring Rubber:
Zane Lacko
DC Smith
John Piant
John Tag
Brandon Melton
Anthony Saunders
Keith Allen
Mike McBride
Eric Orton
Dan Yourga
Dan Hartman
Rick Denton
Jason "Cozzies" Osbourn
Mo Denton
Clark Smith
Mike Herald Jr.

Stock Touring Foam:
D. Chronister
Jason "Cozzies" Osbourn
Rick Denton
Tim Stollings
Jesse Williamson
Mike Kesterson

19 turn class(es)?
DC Smith
Dan Hartman

Mod class?
Jesse Williamson
Mike Kesterson

Nitro Touring:
Keith Allen
Bill Connard
Mo Denton
Jesse Williamson
Clark Smith
Speedy Bill Locke
Rick Maier

Stock Monster Truck:
Speedy Bill Locke

Mod Monster Truck:
Speedy Bill Locke
Mike Kesterson
Rick Maier

Stadium Truck (Elec/Nitro):

1/18th Truck:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*?????*

Hey Zane, what am "I", chopped liver??? You guys talk me into racing and then don't put me on the list................I see how it is :tongue: (Either stock rubber or foam- whichever needs fill)
Really, this list is getting IMPRESSIVE, I just hope everyone packs extra "fun" in their toolboxes as well. :thumbsup: 
Don't forget- less than 2 weeks before this big event; MARK YOUR CALENDARS!!!!!! See you then, John :wave:


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey John, replied on AB Charles as well, but it's up to you....how much competition do you want? Foam and Rubber are both at weird fill points.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Tentative Entry List (remember 6 makes a class)-Wed. Edition

Stock Touring Rubber: 21
Zane Lacko
DC Smith
John Piant
John Tag
Brandon Melton
Anthony Saunders
Keith Allen
Mike McBride
Eric Orton
Dan Yourga
Dan Hartman
Rick Denton
Jason "Cozzies" Osbourn
Mo Denton
Clark Smith
Mike Herald Jr.
Ray "P-Nut" Seebaugh
Eric Bagshaw
John Peoples
Tim Stollings
Jon Williams

Stock Touring Foam: 8
D. Chronister
Jason "Cozzies" Osbourn
Rick Denton
Jesse Williamson
Mike Kesterson
Tim Bolen
Eric Sponsler
Bryce Sponsler

19 turn class(es)? 2
DC Smith
Dan Hartman

Mod class? 2
Jesse Williamson
Mike Kesterson

Nitro Touring: 8
Keith Allen
Bill Connard
Mo Denton
Jesse Williamson
Clark Smith
Speedy Bill Locke
Rick Maier
Ray "P-Nut" Seebaugh

Stock Monster Truck: 1
Speedy Bill Locke

Mod Monster Truck: 3
Speedy Bill Locke
Mike Kesterson
Rick Maier

Stadium Truck (Elec/Nitro):

1/18th Truck:
Corey Stollings


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

BUMP....race is this weekend guys, many late entries are coming in, guys coming from Jersey, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Maryland and of course West Virginia. It's shaping up to be epic.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Tentative "Commitment" List (remember 6 makes a class)-3 days till raceday edition

Stock Touring Rubber: 29
Zane Lacko
DC Smith
John Piant
John Tag
Brandon Melton
Anthony Saunders
Keith Allen
Mike McBride
Scott Hartman
Dan Yourga
Dan Hartman
Rick Denton
Jason "Cozzies" Osbourn
Mo Denton
Clark Smith
Mike Herald Jr.
Ray "P-Nut" Seebaugh
Eric Bagshaw
John Peoples
Tim Stollings
Jon Williams
Ben Phelps
Tyler Phelps
Bill Phelps
Mike Herald Sr.
Reggie Wade
Marvin Shapiro
Randy Kastl
Kyle Haworth

Stock Touring Foam: 12
D. Chronister
Jason "Cozzies" Osbourn
Rick Denton
Jesse Williamson
Mike Kesterson
Tim Bolen
Eric Sponsler
Bryce Sponsler
Dave Klase
Brian Curtiss
Eric Hebb
Jason Hebb

19 turn rubber? 3
DC Smith
Dan Hartman
Brandon Melton

Mod foam class? 3
Jesse Williamson
Mike Kesterson
Eric Hebb

Nitro Touring:15
Keith Allen
Bill Connard
Mo Denton
Jesse Williamson
Clark Smith
Speedy Bill Locke
Rick Maier
Ray "P-Nut" Seebaugh
Randy Kastl
Nikki Futamura
John Carr
Doug Filo
Brandon Shell
Dave Williams
Chris Dosek

Stock Monster Truck: 3
Speedy Bill Locke
John Carr
Tammy Werno

Mod Monster Truck: 3
Speedy Bill Locke
Mike Kesterson
Rick Maier

Stadium Truck (Elec/Nitro):
Andrew Tag

1/18th Truck:
Corey Stollings


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

AB Charles website is now back online on a new faster server.....


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

CrashTestDummy said:


> AB Charles website is now back online on a new faster server.....


It's so roomy, and spacious........... I like it there..........
I'll see everyone tomorrow, bright and early (yes EARLY) :wave: John


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Great Race!!!!!!!!!!*

A BIG THANKS to the crew in WV for a great time at the race! :thumbsup: DC, Ky, Ozzie, Jim, etc. - we have to keep the ball rolling for next year. An AMAZING $2200.00 raised for Stacey's fund, AND we got to race and enjoy a great day with our racing friends too! Thanks again, John :wave:


----------

